# FFA Spectrum: Where Do You Fall?



## Robbro (Aug 11, 2010)

First off, I'll disclose I did search for this and found nothing. Maybe I didn't search the right parameters or something, if not I apologize in advance. I figured this topic would have been breeched before, but maybe not...

That said...

Ladies, where do you fall on the spectrum? Do you only go for the biggest guys, do you prefer mid-sized, or do you have a thing for the guy who is just starting to gain?

I'm not trying to get bashed for asking this, just curious. 

I know that I really enjoy seeing the thin girl just starting to gain, maybe even unaware of the fact slowly progress from that point. Are ya'll the same way, or do you go straight for the biggest guys out there? 

Like I said, mainly curious...not like I'm a guy who prefers heavier girls who has started to gain and wonders if any FFAs have a thing for that 

Let us know what you prefer and why. I think it will be interesting for everyone to explain why they like the whole transformation, just the guy that is already "there," etc.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Anything really, if he is just starting out or weighs 5-600 lbs.
Or at least thats just how I feel.
I love it all! 
Hopefully it isn't too late to post on here!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 20, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Anything really, if he is just starting out or weighs 5-600 lbs.
> Or at least thats just how I feel.
> I love it all!
> Hopefully it isn't too late to post on here!



But just for fantasy sake... Which would you prefer?


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Gordo Mejor said:


> But just for fantasy sake... Which would you prefer?





Too hard to decide. They are both so tempting. I would have to say 5-600 pound fella. Even though I would like to fatten up a guy my self.


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd rather see .. like an already slightly big guy start to gain. Although I do like the very large ones... for fantasies sake, of course.

And real life.... ^__^


----------



## Rathkhan (Apr 21, 2011)

I am coming to adore FFA's!! Adore and lust for them heh!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 21, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> I am coming to adore FFA's!! Adore and lust for them heh!





Well, they adore you as well!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm roughly at the "I'm actually a man" part of the FFA spectrum.

All you FFAs out there who are also closeted men.....come out. Pretending to be a woman on the internet isn't cool or funny.


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 22, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm roughly at the "I'm actually a man" part of the FFA spectrum.
> 
> All you FFAs out there who are also closeted men.....come out. Pretending to be a woman on the internet isn't cool or funny.



But...but...my imaginary vagina was empowering.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> But...but...my imaginary vagina was empowering.



You shouldn't clam up admitting you don't have a clam.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 23, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> I am coming to adore FFA's!! Adore and lust for them heh!



*whistles innocently*


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

At this point...I get snagged on the biggest. :eat2:


----------



## Nonsensical_Mime (Apr 24, 2011)

Robbro said:


> First off, I'll disclose I did search for this and found nothing. Maybe I didn't search the right parameters or something, if not I apologize in advance. I figured this topic would have been breeched before, but maybe not...
> 
> That said...
> 
> ...



Really, it depends on the guy. I usually go for the 300-450 spectrum, but there are always exceptions. Different people look better at different weights and such.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 25, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm roughly at the "I'm actually a man" part of the FFA spectrum.
> 
> *All you FFAs out there who are also closeted men.....come out. Pretending to be a woman on the internet isn't cool or funny.*



damnit sassy, you always ruin my fun! guess it's time to un-tuck my cash and prizes...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 25, 2011)

In my opinion, this is going to be a function of age. Male and female FA's usually start out liking the "barely chubby" ones. But these chunksters are merely a gateway drug, and by the time you are fully jaded with life experience, you are mainlining 500-pounders.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> In my opinion, this is going to be a function of age. Male and female FA's usually start out liking the "barely chubby" ones. But these chunksters are merely a gateway drug, and by the time you are fully jaded with life experience, you are mainlining 500-pounders.


pfft. (in my case anyway, I do not deny that it may be right in others) I was born loving it! AND the first bhm i ever had serious crush on was on the heavier end of the scale, AND is now my boyfriend <3


----------



## Nonsensical_Mime (Apr 26, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> In my opinion, this is going to be a function of age. Male and female FA's usually start out liking the "barely chubby" ones. But these chunksters are merely a gateway drug, and by the time you are fully jaded with life experience, you are mainlining 500-pounders.



Heh, you pretty much just summed up my entire FFA-evolution xD


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Nonsensical_Mime said:


> Heh, you pretty much just summed up my entire FFA-evolution xD



Glad to hear FFAs are highly evolved beings then


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 26, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> In my opinion, this is going to be a function of age. Male and female FA's usually start out liking the "barely chubby" ones. But these chunksters are merely a gateway drug, and by the time you are fully jaded with life experience, you are mainlining 500-pounders.




Whoa. Good way to sum up my last four years!


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 26, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> In my opinion, this is going to be a function of age. Male and female FA's usually start out liking the "barely chubby" ones. But these chunksters are merely a gateway drug, and by the time you are fully jaded with life experience, you are mainlining 500-pounders.



I am definatly going to find a way to work the phrase "mainlining 500-pounders" into my every conversation.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2011)

Being mainlined....once again I miss all the fun. LOL


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

I do have to admit that my girlfriend doesn't really fit in with my theory (that newbie FFA's like chubbies but progress to SSBHM's later on).

Her personal ad stated that she was looking for a man with a minimum belly size of 65 inches. This despite never having ever dated even one big man, and after a long marriage to a thin guy. 

Interestingly, when we met my belly was 59 inches around but we recently re-checked now 18 months later and I am --drumroll please --65 and a half inches around. Sometimes fantasies come true --within the nearest half inch!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Apr 28, 2011)

Me? I see the pretty looking fatties around here because I work and Wal-Mart and they're like moths to a flame there. But I never say a thing to them, mainly because they're already taken or I'm afraid they'll think I'm crazy for liking the way they look, so I don't say anything. It takes a lot of courage to even speak about my preference for a nice fat guy aloud to one I'm interested in and have already confirmed that is available. The words literally choke me when I try to speak them. I do have a guy I just started dating who's not huge but he's nicely chubby and I told him that I prefer him like that and he said he still wants to lose weight. So my automatic response is "Well it's your body so I can't really say anything." But inside, it hurts I tell him I like him the way he is but he gets defensive and says he wants to lose weight. He's not ashamed of his body though, it's not like that it's more like a programmed response. So where do I fall? The Shy FFA who's afraid to voice her preference to a guy she likes.


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 29, 2011)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Me? I see the pretty looking fatties around here because I work and Wal-Mart and they're like moths to a flame there. But I never say a thing to them, mainly because they're already taken or I'm afraid they'll think I'm crazy for liking the way they look, so I don't say anything. It takes a lot of courage to even speak about my preference for a nice fat guy aloud to one I'm interested in and have already confirmed that is available. The words literally choke me when I try to speak them. I do have a guy I just started dating who's not huge but he's nicely chubby and I told him that I prefer him like that and he said he still wants to lose weight. So my automatic response is "Well it's your body so I can't really say anything." But inside, it hurts I tell him I like him the way he is but he gets defensive and says he wants to lose weight. He's not ashamed of his body though, it's not like that it's more like a programmed response. So where do I fall? The Shy FFA who's afraid to voice her preference to a guy she likes.




That was me for a while. Since then I basically just make it known that those are the guys I like. I'm pretty freaking open about it.. I just got sick of living my life as a lie, you know? People probably think I'm strange, but I bet the ones who are thinking that, are the ones I think are douche bags anyways.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 29, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Too hard to decide. They are both so tempting. I would have to say 5-600 pound fella. Even though I would like to fatten up a guy my self.



And I'd like to be fattened.  260 is just too small...


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 29, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> And I'd like to be fattened.  260 is just too small...





Oh, really?
Because I'd like to fatten you up.


----------



## escapist (May 5, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> At this point...I get snagged on the biggest. :eat2:



Rarrrr :wubu:



ITheFire said:


> Too hard to decide. They are both so tempting. I would have to say 5-600 pound fella. Even though I would like to fatten up a guy my self.



ahhh We in the 500 lb club appreciate it


----------



## SanDiega (May 6, 2011)

I thought I was a raging FFA until I discovered Dims. Now I feel I am mild to moderate.


----------



## FFAKAT (May 11, 2011)

Starts at 400 and no upper limit. love immobile guy one day, my goal.


----------



## Robbro (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the genuine replies. Saw the thread had come back to life a few weeks ago and I'm finally able to make time to post.

I was really hoping there would be more, "Oh, I have a thing for the guy who is just starting to gain--I like to take it from there "

But in reality I figured this would be the response, although aside from the exceptions there has been no one yet who has come right out and cited the lighter-side; looks like it will be an overwhelming majority that goes straight for the tilted end of the specturm.

Guess I need to stick to looking for cute girls starting to gain or pack it on. I was up about 15 pounds from the start of the year, but the last month or so almost all of it has come off, that seems to be an issue with me when Spring/Summer hit.

(fading, distant voice) So none of the FFAs on here go for the guy just starting to gain?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

Just to make sure we're on the same page, you are aware that FFAs (and FAs for that matter) aren't *ALL* into gaining/encouraging/feedism, right? We might just like the curvier/larger/big cuddly form but have no interest at all in actually changing it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 13, 2011)

I've kind of noticed in the FFA/BHM side of Dims that feedism is way more common, or at least more out in the open, yet doesn't have the creep factor attached as much. This fascinates me.


----------



## Robbro (May 13, 2011)

Yes ma'am, don't let the low post count fool you. I'm a fan of cute girls from all sizes, particularly "above average"  While I've gone up and down the last two years or so I would often get comments from ladies at the grocery store (sadly they are usually 10-20+ years my senior) about my cart's contents, and then that would spill into a quick convo about food, eating, and weight gain (I am pretty quick witted and will gladly take the conversaton that direction, no one really seems to mind or find it odd).

I NEVER got random conversations like that when I was slim and in shape. Fully aware of the FFA field out there I started thinking that it had to solely be based on my slight, albeit fairly noticeable, weight gain.

I can quickly get the vibe that a lot of folks here are not fans of guys or gals who they deem undersized, but you have to realize I am more into the BBW scene and just equally curious about FFAs. Much like you with your preference for a guy, I would be perfectly content with a cute girl regardless of if she was gaining, or even interested in such a thing.

If someone is attractive to me they are attractive, doesn't matter if the girl is 120 or 280. Naturally in an ideal situation she would be heavier, but I'm open to anything and take things as they come.

Hence this thread, I started it just to see if ya'll were geared more for slightly cubby and full of potential, or just go straight for the heavyweights. Just as one guy into BBWs might prefer 180-220 range, his friend might prefer 400+. I was just looking to get insight from the female counterpart.

I guess the thread would have been better received with a weight chart as opposed to letting each user spec. things out. I just tend to like earnest responses and not setting the parameters allows someone to answer the question with an element of truth not possible in a series of numbers.

If I started a thread about getting comments from strangers, it would have been staked, burned, and trolled to no end (that's right, been around the board for a long time prior to registering, have a good feel for how people respond to certain threads, haha).

I'm not quite sure if it is just the notion that there was a younger guy they deemed cute or friendly looking who clearly looked to enjoy food and was stocking up on more goodies. This is almost always with chips. cookies, in the bakery, or in the frozen food section, not off in produce or something. Around here you rarely see someone in the range girls have specified, so maybe I just fill that void that says, "Oh hey, he has potential, if I keep shoping regularly and changing dates maybe instead of him I will see a 350+ teddy bear). I really don't know the logic, just making educated guesses.

All that aside, thanks for looking out for me. I promise I'm not green to the scene, lol. Love your pics btw, always have nice backdrops with the vegitation or bright colored walls 

The (faint voice) line is just a teasing joke hopefully going to entice a girl to post up that she happens to prefer the lighter side, which isn't at all likely but I'm an eternal optimist. 

I'm thinking I am probably best off just keeping to the BBW and foodee ends of the site (love to eat!). Thanks again for all the replies, after a few weeks I figured the thread was dead, haha.


----------



## biglynch (May 19, 2011)

out of intrest im 320 lbs but in only 5'6 so i look big for my size. Now if i was 6'2 then i guess this would not be very big in this frame right. Is height a factor for the ffa's out there?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 19, 2011)

Nah, I'm not quite that particular. I just like a big belly, no matter what height the man it happens to belong to is (at least as far as appearances go...lol).

Of course, I'm only 5' 2" or so, so finding a guy taller than me isn't terribly difficult...lol


----------



## geekybibabe (May 19, 2011)

It really all depends on the man. I can get into someone of any size. 

I prefer a man who makes an effort with his appearance. A very fat man in a nice business suit is a major turn-on. So is a fellow in jeans and a t-shirt, with a bit of a gut spilling over his belt, as long as he looks neat.

Oh, and I've had a thing for very large men since I was about 16, so I don't buy into the progressive theory.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2011)

biglynch said:


> out of intrest im 320 lbs but in only 5'6 so i look big for my size. Now if i was 6'2 then i guess this would not be very big in this frame right. Is height a factor for the ffa's out there?


Not a factor for me personally. I once dated a guy who was 5'4 (I'm 5'8)....Everyone's the same height lying down. 

EDT: The only time it's ever a problem is when it's an issue with him. Some shorter guys are like little roosters and that's cool, I can like that but when they constantly fret over it, it gets to be a drag.


----------



## biglynch (May 19, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the feedback ladies. 

oh and i get angry over big guy who dress sloppy and wash poorly. It gives us BHM's a bad name. Again cheers!


----------



## bluepersephone (May 20, 2011)

I don't really know where I am on the spectrum... my last boyfriend was 500lbs and 6'2", and that was about perfect for me. I'd love to find someone else around that size.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 23, 2011)

bluepersephone said:


> I don't really know where I am on the spectrum... my last boyfriend was 500lbs and 6'2", and that was about perfect for me. I'd love to find someone else around that size.



I think a 500-pound boyfriend places you in the far ultraviolet end of the spectrum....


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

I dated someone who was 5' 10" and about 500 lbs. I also dated someone who was 6' 4" and about 350 or so. *shrugs*


----------



## Freedumb (May 24, 2011)

biglynch said:


> Cool, thanks for the feedback ladies.
> 
> oh and i get angry over big guy who dress sloppy and wash poorly. It gives us BHM's a bad name. Again cheers!



Agreed sir, Agreed.


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jun 30, 2011)

I prefer BHM at the larger end of the spectrum.The bigger they are,the harder I fall:wubu:


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 4, 2011)

As far as men go I (can) like almost any body type. I oggle the biggest of BHMs, swoon at certain muscly men, and sigh happily at the sigh of some skinny dudes. As far as women, I tend to be attracted to women larger than myself (size US 18-20 +). I have found women smaller than me attractive, but never I've found myself attracted to a woman who is thin - average.

So for men I'm bi-sizual and for women I go for a wide range of bigger ladies.


----------



## Jah (Jul 4, 2011)

I like BHMs of all sizes. Can't say I prefer a specific size.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 4, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I also dated someone who was 6' 4" and about 350 or so. *shrugs*


Wait...when did we date?


----------



## SnapDragon (Jul 4, 2011)

I like mid-sized (16-20 stone, where 1 stone = 14 pounds) blokes. I'm not interested in weight gain stuff, so I'm going shopping I look for an off-the-peg fat man.


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 8, 2011)

This was quite interesting to read through though it has made me realize I'm rather on the opposite end of the spectrum from the majority of those who posted. I do prefer the smaller size when it comes to guys as I think my utmost limit for an average 6' dude would be around 300 lbs. Reading through the 'What size are you most comfortable at' thread (I forget which section of the forum) has only solidified my feelings that anything much larger than that leads to mobility and just plain comfortableness issues for quite a lot of people unless they have been that heavy for quite a long time. I greatly prefer the progression of watching a somewhat smaller chubby guy gain however as opposed to finding someone at my preferred limit right off the bat.

However, I do realize my answers may be completely and 100% biased and skewed in favor of the relationship I'm in. Not that I have any problem with this.


----------



## escapist (Jul 8, 2011)

BitsySpider said:


> This was quite interesting to read through though it has made me realize I'm rather on the opposite end of the spectrum from the majority of those who posted. I do prefer the smaller size when it comes to guys as I think my utmost limit for an average 6' dude would be around 300 lbs. Reading through the 'What size are you most comfortable at' thread (I forget which section of the forum) has only solidified my feelings that anything much larger than that leads to mobility and just plain comfortableness issues for quite a lot of people unless they have been that heavy for quite a long time. I greatly prefer the progression of watching a somewhat smaller chubby guy gain however as opposed to finding someone at my preferred limit right off the bat.
> 
> However, I do realize my answers may be completely and 100% biased and skewed in favor of the relationship I'm in. Not that I have any problem with this.



Yeah at 6'4" 500 I can't say I'm immobile. I went for an hour 1/2 walk yesterday when it was 100 degree's out I'm still alive and feel no pain. All things are relative. You will find larger athletes who pack on the lbs have no problem holding 400+ and rarely even look that big to the outside world. I have a co-worker who is 350 and looks WAY bigger than I.


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 8, 2011)

escapist said:


> Yeah at 6'4" 500 I can't say I'm immobile. I went for an hour 1/2 walk yesterday when it was 100 degree's out I'm still alive and feel no pain. All things are relative. You will find larger athletes who pack on the lbs have no problem holding 400+ and rarely even look that big to the outside world. I have a co-worker who is 350 and looks WAY bigger than I.



I didn't say immobile. Where did I say that? I said mobility issues. As in, people have stated that at heavier weights they preferred being at a somewhat smaller size because it hurt their joints less after long periods of time standing and walking. It also makes sense that athletes can handle carrying larger sums of weight as they have a lot of a muscle as well and are used to working out. To someone who is not an athlete the effect on their body will differ and could cause some strain, especially if they're a gainer and are increasing their size at a relatively quick pace. I am also a fairly active person and while I don't need my partner jogging at my side 24/7, I would prefer not to put unnecessary strain on their body. Obviously individuals will differ as to what weight will or won't effect them in terms of health but I would rather not take that risk if I'm with someone who is already on the smaller end of the scale.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 8, 2011)

SnapDragon said:


> I like mid-sized (16-20 stone, where 1 stone = 14 pounds) blokes. I'm not interested in weight gain stuff, so I'm going shopping I look for an off-the-peg fat man.



that would be one very interesting shop


----------



## escapist (Jul 9, 2011)

BitsySpider said:


> I didn't say immobile. Where did I say that? I said mobility issues. As in, people have stated that at heavier weights they preferred being at a somewhat smaller size because it hurt their joints less after long periods of time standing and walking. It also makes sense that athletes can handle carrying larger sums of weight as they have a lot of a muscle as well and are used to working out. To someone who is not an athlete the effect on their body will differ and could cause some strain, especially if they're a gainer and are increasing their size at a relatively quick pace. I am also a fairly active person and while I don't need my partner jogging at my side 24/7, I would prefer not to put unnecessary strain on their body. Obviously individuals will differ as to what weight will or won't effect them in terms of health but I would rather not take that risk if I'm with someone who is already on the smaller end of the scale.



I never said you said anything about being immobile. You simply mentioned mobility issues. I'll be the first to admit I have aches and pains problem is most people do fat or thin. I personally struggle with the issue of using it as a crutch to be inactive. Last night working out so hard was truly just to prove to myself I am more powerful than how I sometimes perceive (aka limiting self-belief). Anybody who truly loves someone doesn't wish them to be in pain. That said, some of the FA/FFA's here can not help there attraction to largess even when they know it causes pain. Instinct rarely cares about logic. This board really does have people who are all over the map and cover both ends of the spectrum. I dig that we often open each others eyes to how things are.


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 9, 2011)

escapist said:


> I never said you said anything about being immobile. You simply mentioned mobility issues. I'll be the first to admit I have aches and pains problem is most people do fat or thin. I personally struggle with the issue of using it as a crutch to be inactive. Last night working out so hard was truly just to prove to myself I am more powerful than how I sometimes perceive (aka limiting self-belief). Anybody who truly loves someone doesn't wish them to be in pain. That said, some of the FA/FFA's here can not help there attraction to largess even when they know it causes pain. Instinct rarely cares about logic. This board really does have people who are all over the map and cover both ends of the spectrum. I dig that we often open each others eyes to how things are.



I didn't realize I was giving off any sort of implication that I thought I was better than those who preferred guys on the larger end of the spectrum? If I did so I apologize as that wasn't my intention, simply stating that my preference lies on the smaller end of the scale, both aesthetically speaking and also having grown up in a family made up of mostly overweight and obese members I don't think I could shake the health concerns from my subconscious even if I wanted to. That reality has been ingrained in my mind and it's not going anywhere. I realize not everyone shares my preference and I don't think that's weird or that my tastes are somehow better. The subject simply asked what FFA's preferred so I answered as honestly as possible.


----------



## seagirl (Jul 12, 2011)

i just love fat boys! i think i prefer on the bigger side but i never made like a transformation from liking skinny guys to big ones. ive always known it. even when i was a little girl i remember having a crush on the lead singer of jimmy eat world just because he was so soft and cute! :wubu:


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 12, 2011)

seagirl said:


> i just love fat boys! i think i prefer on the bigger side but i never made like a transformation from liking skinny guys to big ones. ive always known it. even when i was a little girl i remember having a crush on the lead singer of jimmy eat world just because he was so soft and cute! :wubu:


I want to go to there! 

(And forgive you your love of Jimmy Eat World because your heart was in the right place!)


----------



## youareneverready (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmmm...very interesting comments. I am fairly young (22) and think I do tend to prefer the slightly smaller BHM, although I do also like the idea of them gaining, or of a non-BHM gaining and thus reaching BHM status. I'm not entirely sure what my upper-limit would be, if indeed I have one. It would probably depend on the guy. My current boyfriend is probably at the very low end of the BHM spectrum, having recently lost some weight since starting his new job. He knows I love his body (and that I also did when he was slightly bigger) but remains unaware of my general FFA-ness...

I guess in some ways I am bi-sizual in that I find some skinny guys very attractive...like the whole heroin-addict kind of look doh. That said, while I may find them a turn-on visually, I'm a very tactile person, especially when it comes to sex, so there's a conflict of interests there because to me fat feels amazing and it just doesn't feel like that with a skinny guy, and there's a lot of uncomfortable bone on bone since I'm quite small myself. Besides, just as many fat guys are a visual turn-on for me as well so why not have the whole package? :eat2:


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Jul 21, 2011)

I tend to be attracted to the biggest guy in the room and like SnapDragon I like to shop off-the-rack.  
It's difficult to put a weight to it though. The last guy I was with was 5'6" and about 370lbs. The current guy is 5'11" and closer to 450lbs. I don't think I would be attracted to him if he weighed 370lbs though. He just wouldn't look right to me.


----------

